# Back at it again...



## Tndavid (Feb 26, 2017)

Well run a little karat today. Can't decide whether button or bar when I pour. I love this stuff. I go a couple weeks without processing and start getting the shakes. Lol 




Hopefully yall enjoy and I'll post the finished product as well.


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 26, 2017)

Finished bar...  



Not too bad for a noob I don't reckon. As a buddy said "tnpretty"


----------



## jonn (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice
Good work!


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you Jonn. I appreciate ya!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful work as usual!


----------



## aga (Feb 27, 2017)

The Shine ! The Precious Shine !

Great work and nice lighting for the photos


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 28, 2017)

30.94 grams. Grrr. So close


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 28, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> 30.94 grams. Grrr. So close



Yep. Not even worth keeping. Send it over here and I'll toss it for you! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking good sir!
Ve'y nice!
:G :!:


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 28, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > 30.94 grams. Grrr. So close
> ...


LOL. I hear ya buddy


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 28, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Looking good sir!
> Ve'y nice!
> :G :!:


Thank you kind sir


----------

